# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين ليبيا >  قانون تنظيم الخبرة القضائية الليبي

## هيثم الفقى

قانون رقم (1) لسنة 1371 و.ر بتنظيم الخبرة القضائية
مؤتمر الشعب العام

-تنفيذ لقرارات المؤتمرات الشعبية الأساسية في دور انعقادها السنوي للعام 1370 و.ر- -وبعد الاطلاع علي إعلان قيام سلطة الشعب .

- وعلي الوثيقة الخضراء الكبرى لحقوق الإنسان في عصر الجماهير.

- وعلي القانون رقم (20) لسنة 1991 إفرنجي بشأن تعزيز الحرية.

- وعلي القانون رقم (1) لسنة 1369و.ر بشأن المؤتمرات الشعبية واللجان الشعبية .

- وعلي القانون التجاري وتعديلاته.

- وعلي قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية وتعديلاته.

- وعلي قانون تنظيم الخبرة القضائية الصادر في 15\8\1956 إفرنجي.

صاغ القانون الأتي

المادة الأولي

يقوم بأعمال الخبرة أمام المحاكم الخبراء المتخصصون في المجالات كافة الذين يستعان برأيهم الفني أو العلمي عند الاقتضاء ويتم قيد هؤلاء الخبراء في الجداول حسب تخصص كل منهم وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون .

المادة الثانية

يجوز أن تمارس أعمال الخبرة عن طريق مكاتب أو تشاركيات تؤسس لهذا الغرض وتبين اللائحة لتنفيذية لهذا القانون الشروط اللازم توافرها في الخبراء.

المادة الثالثة

يكون في كل محكمة من محاكم الاستئناف والمحاكم الابتدائية جدول.

للخبراء المقبولين أمامها ويشتمل هذا الجدول علي أقسام مختلفة بحسب المواد التي يطلب إبداء الرأي فيها وتحدد بقرار من أمين اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل و الأمن العام هذه الأقسام وعدد الخبراء اللازمين في كل قسم .

المادة الرابعة

تتولي وضع الجداول لجنة تسمي لجنة الخبراء وتشكل هذه اللجنة في محاكم الاستئناف من رئيس المحكمة أو من يقوم مقامه ومستشار بالمحكمة تعينه الجمعية العمومية ومن رئيس النيابة الكلية المختص.

وتشكل في المحاكم الابتدائية من رئيس المحكمة أو من يقوم مقامه وقاض تعنيه الجمعية العمومية وأحد وكلاء النيابة العامة .

المادة الخامسة

يشترط في من يقيد إسمه في جدول الخبراء ما يلي :

1. أن يكون متمتعا بجنسية الجماهيرية العربية الليبية الشعبية الاشتراكية العظمى .

2. الا يكون محكومًا عليه في جناية أو جنحة مخلة الشرف أو بعقوبة تأديبيه .

3. أن يكون حاصلاًً علي المؤهلات الدراسية التخصصية مع خبرة عملية تحددها لجنة الخبراء .

المادة السادسة

يجب علي من يطلب قيد اسمه بجدول الخبراء أن يقدم لرئيس اللجنة طلبا كتابيا يعين فيه القسم الذي يرغب القيد به وأن يرفق به مؤهلاته الفنية وخبرته العملية .

وللجنة الخبراء أن تطلب أية معلومات إضافية قبل الفصل في الطلب

المادة السابعة

يجب علي الخبير الذي قبل طلبه أن يؤدي اليمين القانونية أمام رئيس محكمة الاستئناف أو المحكمة الابتدائية حسب الأحوال وتعتبر هذه اليمين سارية علي جميع القضايا التي يندب فيها .

وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية صيغة اليمين القانونية.

المادة الثامنة

يكون لكل خبير تم قيد إسمه في الجدول ملف خاص به في المحكمة التابع لها.

المادة التاسعة

يضع القاضي الجزئي أو رئيس الدائرة تقريراً في نهاية كل شهر عن خبير تم انتدابه وكيفية تأديته لمأموريته وتودع التقارير بملفات الخبراء الخاصة وتكون جميع هذه التقارير أساسا لعمل لجنة الخبراء عند إعادة النظر في الجدول طبقا للمادة العاشرة من هذا القانون.

المادة العاشرة

تعيد لجنة الخبراء النظر في الجدول مرة علي الأقل في كل سنة وتشطب منه اسم كل خبير يعد حائزاً لأي شرط من الشروط اللازم توافرها في الخبراء وذلك بقرار مسبب يعلن للخبير خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ صدوره.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة الحادية عشرة

للخبير الذي شطب اسمه أن يتظلم من قرار اللجنة خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ إعلانه علي النموذج المعد لهذا الغرض لدى قلم كتاب المحكمة التي يتبعها.

وتفصل في التظلم لجنة الخبراء مضافا إليها قاضيان أو مستشاران حسب الأحوال تعينهما الجمعية العمومية للمحكمة المختصة سنويا ويتم الفصل في هذا التظلم علي وجه السرعة .

ويجب أن يشتمل القرار الصادر في التظلم علي الأسباب التي بني عليها ويعتبر نهائياً لا يجوز الطعن فيه.

ويبلغ هذا القرار للجهات القضائية والإدارية ذات العلاقة.

المادة الثانية عشرة

يجوز إعادة قيد الخبير الذي شطب اسمه إذا تبين للجنة زوال السبب الذي بني عليه شطب الاسم من الجداول.

المادة الثالثة عشرة

لا يجوز الجمع بين الخبراء و أعمال الوظيفية العامة ومع ذلك يجوز للمحكمة في أعمال الخبراء التي تتطلب مؤهلات خاصة أن تكلف نبها الموظفين الحاصلين علي تلك المؤهلات بشرط أن يصرح لهم رؤساؤهم بذلك.

أتعاب الخبراء

المادة الرابعة عشرة

تحدد أتعاب الخبير علي النحو التالي:

1.(1%) واحد في المائة من قيمة الدعوى إذا كانت القيمة لاتجاوز مائة ألف دينار.

2.(1\2%) نصف في المائة من قيمة الدعوى إذا كانت القيمة تزيد علي مائة ألف ولا تجاوز خمسمائة ألف دينار .

3.(1\4%) ربع في المائة من قيمة الدعوى ، إذا جاوزت القيمة خمسمائة ألف دينار ولم تجاوز مليون دينار .

4.(0.010%)عشرة من الألف في المائة من قيمة الدعوى إذا زادات القيمة عن ميلون دينار وإذا زادات القيمة عن مليون دينار ولم تجاوز عشرة ملايين دينار.

5.(001،%) واحد من الألف في المائة من قيمة الدعوى إذا زادات القيمة عن عشرة ملايين دينار .

وفي جميع الأحوال لا يجوز أن تتجاوز الإتعاب عشرين ألف دينار مهما بلغت قيمة الدعوى.

ويجوز للمحكمة أن تحدد أتعاب الخبير بمبلغ محدد عن كل يوم عمل في الدعاوي غير محددة القيمة ، علي ألا يجاوز (15) ديناراً في اليوم وتحدد مدة القيام بالخبرة بناء علي طلب من الخبير واعتماد المحكمة التي تنظر الدعوى ويجوز لها إنقاص عدد الأيام المبينة بالكشف المقدم من الخبير إذا كانت غير متناسبة مع العمل الذي قام به.

المادة الخامسة عشرة

يخصم (10%) عشرة في المائة من قيمة الأتعاب النسيبة يودع بخزانة المحكمة للصرف منه علي مصاريف الخبرة للمستفيدين من المساعدة القضائية.

المادة السادسة عشرة

مع مراعاة أحكام المادة الخامسة عشرة من هذا القانون تكون أتعاب الخبرة علي عاتق الخصم الذي طلب الخبرة علي أن يرجع بها خصمه الذي يخسر الدعوى وفقاً للقواعد قانوناً في هذا الشأن.

المادة السابعة عشرة

يسترد الخبير ما يكون قد أنفقه علي مهمة المنوطة به من مصروفات ويجب بيان هذه المصروفات بالتفصيل كما يجب إرفاق المستندات المؤيدة لها ويجوز للمحكمة أن تستبعد منها كل مبلغ صرف بغير مقتضي أو غير مدعم بالمستندات المشار إليها.

المادة الثامنة عشرة

للمحكمة أن تحرم الخبير من أتعابه ومصاريفه كلها إذا ألغي تقريره لعيب في شكله أو قضي بأن عمله ناقص وكان ذلك بسبب إهماله أو خطئه .

فإذا كانت الأتعاب والمصروفات قد دفعت جاز للمحكمة الحكم عليه بردها أو تكليفه بإعادة العمل واستكماله بدون أتعاب جديدة ويكون قرارها في ذلك كله نهائيا.

المادة التاسعة عشرة

علي الخبراء المقيدة أسماؤهم بالجدول أن يؤدوا الأعمال التي يكلفون بها بدون مقابل وذلك في القضايا والمعفاة من الرسوم القضائية ، ومع ذلك تعطي لهم من خزانة المحكمة مصروفات الانتقال التي صرفت بمعرفتهم .

تأديب الخبراء

المادة العشرون

على النيابة العامة تبليغ لجنة الخبراء بما يصدر ضد أي خبير من أحكام في مواد الجنايات والجنح ، ويحفظ ذلك من ملف الخبير المحكوم عليه .

المادة الحادية والعشرون

يعاقب بإحدى العقوبات التأديبية المنصوص عليها في المادة الرابعة والعشرين من هذا القانون كل خبير مقيد اسمه في الجدول امتنع بغير سبب مقبول عن القيام بعمل كلف به أو أهمل الواجبات المفروضة عليه أو أخطأ خطأ جسيماً في عمله .

وتطبق أحكام هذه المادة أيضاً على الخبير المعين من هيئة إدارية أو قضائية من غير المحاكم لمباشرة عمل من أعمال الخبرة .

المادة الثانية والعشرون

تودع في ملف الخبير كل شكوى قدمت ضده سواء من المحكمة التي ندبته أو من النيابة العامة أو من ذوي الشأن وترسل إليه صورة منها ، وعليه أن يرد على الشكوى كتابة خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ استلامه للشكوى .

ولرئيس المحكمة بعد الاطلاع على رد الخبير أن يحفظ الشكوى أو يحققها سواء بنفسه أو بمن يندبه من المستشارين أو القضاة ’ حسب الأحوال ، وله بعد ذلك أن يحفظ الشكوى أو ينذر الخبير أو يأمر بإحالته على لجنة الخبراء منعقدة بهيئة مجلس تأديب ، على أن يكون تشكيلها وفقاً لحكم المادة الحادية عشرة من هذا القانون ، وفي جميع الأحوال تودع نتيجة الشكوى في ملف الخبير .

المادة الثالثة والعشرون

إذا أحيل الخبير على مجلس التأديب وجب إعلانه بقرار الاتهام الشامل للتهم الموجهة إليه بخطاب مسجل مصحوب بعلم الوصول قبل الجلسة بعشرة أيام على الأقل ويبين في الإعلان مكان انعقاد المجلس ويومه وساعته .

وللخبير أن يوكل محامياً للدفاع عنه ويجوز دائماً لمجلس التأديب أن يأمر بحضوره ، فإذا لم يحضر بنفسه أو لم يوكل محامياً جاز الحكم في غيبته .

المادة الرابعة والعشرون

العقوبات التأديبية التي يجوز توقيعها على الخبراء هي :-

1- اللوم .

2- الإيقاف عن العمل لمدة لا تزيد على سنة .

3- شطب الاسم من الجدول .

المادة الخامسة والعشرون

قرارات مجلس التأديب نهائية ، ما لم تصدر في غيبة الخبير ، فيجوز له عندئذ المعارضة فيها بتقرير يحرر بقلم كتاب المحكمة التي يتبعها خلال عشرة أيام من إعلانه بالطريقة المبينة في المادة الثالثة والعشرين من هذا القانون ، وتنظر اللجنة في المعارضة على وجه السرعة .

المادة السادسة والعشرون

لا يجوز للخبير خلال المعارضة في القرار الصادر بشطب اسمه أو بإيقافه أن يباشر عملاً من أعمال الخبيرة حتى يفصل في المعارضة ، ما لم تكن مدة الإيقاف قد انقضت ويسري الحكم على من تقرر شطب اسمه تطبيقاً للمادة العاشرة من هذا القانون إلى أن يتم النظر في تظلمه .

المادة السابعة والعشرون

كل قرار يصدر بشطب اسم الخبير أو بإيقافه يبلغ للجهات القضائية والإدارية ذات العلاقة ، ولا يجوز له في هذه الحالة أن يطلب قيد اسمه في جدول أخر أو أن يباشر عمله أمام تلك الجهات .

المادة الثامنة والعشرون

تسري أحكام هذا القانون المتعلقة بالتأديب والأتعاب على الموظفين العامين إذا قاموا بإعمال الخبرة بمقتضى وظائفهم .

أحكام انتقالية

المادة التاسعة والعشرون

يستمر الخبراء المقيدون في جداول المحاكم حالياً في عملهم على أن يعيدوا تسوية أوضاعهم طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ العمل به .

المادة الثلاثون

يلغى قانون تنظيم الخبرة القضائية الصادر في تاريخ 15 / 8 / 1956 إفرنجي ، كما يلغى كل حكم يخالف أحكام هذا القانون .

المادة الحادية والثلاثون

يعمل بهذا القانون من تاريخ صدوره ، وينشر في مدونة التشريعات .

مؤتمر الشعب العام

صدرت : في سرت

بتاريخ : 13 / الصيف / 1371 و . ر .

----------

